# Squat Deathmatch: Powerlifter vs Oly Weightlifter



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm impressed.


----------



## Dex (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice. If I could squat that much, I would also have a GoPro attached to the bar.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2015)

Thats almost 400 Lbs for you bloody Yanks 

These Lads aren't fawkin' about.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

I've noticed that shorter guy always wears sleeves on his shins. Odd. Calf support?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I've noticed that shorter guy always wears sleeves on his shins. Odd. Calf support?



He's a German powerlifter. Wears em there mostly for deads (keeps from scraping the shins).


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2015)

awesome lifting. did anyone notice, the guy in the red shirts' knees kept coming inward when going up? it looked almost like he was doing the chicken dance.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> He's a German powerlifter. Wears em there mostly for deads (keeps from scraping the shins).


That's what I had assumed until he wore them in a squat only contest. 


mickems said:


> awesome lifting. did anyone notice, the guy in the red shirts' knees kept coming inward when going up? it looked almost like he was doing the chicken dance.


I did notice that lol. He had quite a bit of weight on the pler too!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 22, 2015)

Do they gang bang the chick in the orange shirt after like real Germans?


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

Hats off to both, can't imagine walking properly for the next few days after that.. :32 (6):


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> That's what I had assumed until he wore them in a squat only contest.
> 
> I did notice that lol. He had quite a bit of weight on the pler too!



It always gets peoples attention in the gym when, there's so much weight on the bar, it starts bouncing the bar ends up and down.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

mickems said:


> It always gets peoples attention in the gym when, there's so much weight on the bar, it starts bouncing the bar ends up and down.


I love that feeling. Straight beast mode.


----------

